# Eclipse Javacode Testview



## Vayu (19. Mrz 2009)

Hmm ich wusst ned wie ich es am besten nennen soll 

Ich suche ein plugin (oder gibts das vllt schon in Eclipse selbst?) einen View, in den ich Javacode-Schnipsel reinpasten kann und diese dann einfach ausgeführt werden können ohne klasse drumherum.

Halt so wie im Debugmodus mit MARKIEREN Ctrl+Shift+I 

Gibt es sowas schon, oder muss ich das selbst machen? 

gruss Vayu


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (19. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Vayu,

such doch mal in der Eclipse-Hilfe nach dem Begriff "Scrapbook".

Ich glaube, das passt zu deiner Frage.


----------



## Vayu (19. Mrz 2009)

sehr cool, das suchte ich 

Danke!

*Dankebuttondrück*


----------

